# Another free offer



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

You have to pay shipping with this one. RJT

http://www.cigars4all.com/FREE_Cigars.htm

AND Another

https://www.cvmcigars.com/c-187-free-cigar-offer.aspx

AND Another

http://my.freegiftworld.com/?ADTGID...ionado&SID=KE18774426&controller=EmailLanding


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Thanks again


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Thanks again


NP...I was bored tonight.  RJT


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks again..are you Santa?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Thanks again..are you Santa?


No but my belly is starting to look like it.  RJT


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

RJT said:


> You have to pay shipping with this one. RJT
> 
> http://www.cigars4all.com/FREE_Cigars.htm
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time with the CVM cigars. They're terrible. My friend got a bunch for free, and even with a year's age on them, he won't smoke them. he tried to pawn a few off to me, and I don't like them either. They taste like a brown paper bag wrapped around leaves from your front yard. With twigs inside. And dirt.

This "6 free cigars" offer has been available for a few years now. They can't even give them all away......


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn, I reckon I just gave away 8 dollars last night!!


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

I stumbled upon their site a couple of weeks ago and they were still offering the six cigars for free, just pay for s/h.
I wish I would've read this thread b4 giving my money away to them.
They sent me 6 worthless cigars, absolute crap, not meant for human consumption!
I sent them an email and gave them a piece of my mind....
When a company does not respond to an email, you know they are not reputable!
B/Sotl, don't bother with this company save your money, and spread the word!:cheeky:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

All these free offers will not post to me in Oz even if I paid the ridiculous amount UPS want so this does not seem like something I can comment on. Oh shit! I just commented!mg:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I've also had the CVM freebies, biggest waste of S&H in my life!


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Not that there aren't any bargains to be had out there, but you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## latinman (Apr 25, 2013)

I know this is an old tread, but I like to give you my .02.

OK, here the scoop on this cubero cigars "free offer". I received the "free cigars" today and I'm totally dissapointed. First, the "free cigars" are not actually free. You pay shipping and handling to the tune of $13.79. The actual postage charge for the small USPS Priority box is $5.05, so they are making money this way. Now, let me explain about the cigars. They send you a total of 6 cigars; 4 of them don't even have a ring label, zero, zip, nada. They are wonderfully packed inside a ziplock-type bag, then covered in some bubble wrap. The cigars themselves, all but one, were stale and hard as a rock. So, out of 6 "free cigars", 5 cigars ended up in my trash can. I haven't smoked the only salvable cigar, but at almost $14.00, it better be good! Seriously, I will stay away from this "free offer", its not even worth the postage charges. After this bad experience, I will also stay away from cubero cigars.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

May be an old thread but you could help save others some money from sharing your experience. Good lookin out.


----------



## latinman (Apr 25, 2013)

latinman said:


> I know this is an old tread, but I like to give you my .02.
> 
> OK, here the scoop on this cubero cigars "free offer". I received the "free cigars" today and I'm totally dissapointed. First, the "free cigars" are not actually free. You pay shipping and handling to the tune of $13.79. The actual postage charge for the small USPS Priority box is $5.05, so they are making money this way. Now, let me explain about the cigars. They send you a total of 6 cigars; 4 of them don't even have a ring label, zero, zip, nada. They are wonderfully packed inside a ziplock-type bag, then covered in some bubble wrap. The cigars themselves, all but one, were stale and hard as a rock. So, out of 6 "free cigars", 5 cigars ended up in my trash can. I haven't smoked the only salvable cigar, but at almost $14.00, it better be good! Seriously, I will stay away from this "free offer", its not even worth the postage charges. After this bad experience, I will also stay away from cubero cigars.


UPDATE: I contacted CVM Cigars yesterday via email expressing my total dissatisfaction with their product. I even told them that I didn't expect a response, much less a resolution, being that was their typical responce to previous customers. However, and to my surprise, they responded and offered a FULL refund of the price paid. I'm on stand-by hoping they will honor my request. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## latinman (Apr 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> May be an old thread but you could help save others some money from sharing your experience. Good lookin out.


Yes thanks, that was my intention! :smoke:


----------



## latinman (Apr 25, 2013)

latinman said:


> UPDATE: I contacted CVM Cigars yesterday via email expressing my total dissatisfaction with their product. I even told them that I didn't expect a response, much less a resolution, being that was their typical responce to previous customers. However, and to my surprise, they responded and offered a FULL refund of the price paid. I'm on stand-by hoping they will honor my request. Will keep y'all posted.


Ok, they went ahead and honored the credit request and refunded my money 100%. Meanwhile, I had a chance to try the only salvable cigar out of the 6-piece sampler they sent me and all I can say is that it was TERRIBLE BAD! So, I'll not buy from CVM ever again and definitely does not recommend this retailer to anyone.


----------

